
US Air Force Flew Half a Million Coronavirus Test Swabs from Italy to Tennessee - uptown
https://www.defenseone.com/threats/2020/03/us-air-force-flew-half-million-coronavirus-test-kits-italy-tennessee/163879/?oref=DefenseOneTCO
======
robocat
Like buying potatoes from the Irish during a famine?

Swabs are in short supply e.g. I know we have _severely_ limited supplies of
swabs in New Zealand.

What are the circumstances where supplies absolutely needed for the health of
one country (Italy) can be obtained by another country? Or does Italy have a
super-abundance of them for some reason?

Interested in background.

~~~
tssva
Copan Italia SPA, one of the largest producers of medical testing swabs, is
located in the Lombardy region of Italy. They are evidently capable of
producing up 750,000 swabs per day. Copan has stayed open and is producing
swabs for use worldwide. I would assume this was a supply purchased from Copan
by the US government and then shipped in the most expeditious manner possible.

~~~
robocat
Thanks. I hoped for something like that. A shame the reporter couldn’t find
that info...

